# (UNFINISHED) Braixen draw



## Alex4U (Oct 12, 2016)

deleted


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 12, 2016)

There is a snivy on the back page...

I'm certainly satisfied with that.


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 12, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> SOOOOOOO, FREAKING SCHOOL, I DONT HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO PLAY AND SEE GBATEMP. I HAVE A LOT OF HOMEWORK (i think homework is a waste of time ) SO ANYWAY, IN THE SCHOOL I'M GETTING BORED, AND I HAVE NOTHING TO DO, ONLY I CAN PLAY YUGIOH! IN MY PHONE (i dont want go with my GBA in the school) (sadly, nobody knows play YuGiOh! )
> OR DRAW SOMETHING, SO, I DRAWED A BRAIXEN, BUT IS UNFINISHED, *ONLY I DRAWED THE FACE...*
> and i need to know how to draw he body :/ (i have others braixen draws, but looks so shitty bad with he body...)
> Yep, that is my notebook of my school, all is drawed with random draws, like Pokahmon draws...
> Bah, anyway, anyone want to make my homework? :>)


>twf someone notices snivy uwu


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 12, 2016)

Look up for references, you shouldn't copy them of course, use them as guides to draw the position (depending of the view angle) and body in your own unique style.


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 12, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Look up for references, you shouldn't copy them of course, use them as guides to draw the body in your own style (and position, depending of the view angle).


Later, im busy doing my LOT of homework >-<
But anyway, thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alex4U said:


> Later, im busy doing my LOT of homework >-<
> But anyway, thanks.


By the way... do you want the snivy i drawed? :U i can send in pm


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 12, 2016)

it would be cool


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 12, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> it would be cool


ok :>)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@DespyCL Here is, i cant send it in PM :/


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 12, 2016)

haha, looks so good dude.


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 12, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> haha, looks so good dude.


Ah, thanks 
And steal it, use it, or something like that, no copyright :I


----------



## infinete (Oct 12, 2016)

These pics aren't bad! Keep up the practice, I'd like to see more in the future


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 12, 2016)

infinete said:


> These pics aren't bad! Keep up the practice, I'd like to see more in the future


Ah, thank you , but with the homework, i cant finish it .
And when i have more time, maybe i post my drawings (some are randoms, pokahmens, etc. :U )


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 13, 2016)

nice pic but it surely cant beat my master piece


----------



## Enigma Hall (Oct 13, 2016)

You can aways draw a angelmon for emergency. If you know what i mean.


----------

